# Hi i am new member



## Ashi

Hi, 
I am first time mum to be and 6 wks pregnant. Had my hcg blood test on day 15 of embryo transfer, hcg was 144.Had it repeated on day 21 its now 3595. I had 2 embryos transfered. Does the figure indicate twin pregnancy or single ? Pls help

Ashi


----------



## CrystalW

Ashi said:


> Hi,
> I am first time mum to be and 6 wks pregnant. Had my hcg blood test on day 15 of embryo transfer, hcg was 144.Had it repeated on day 21 its now 3595. I had 2 embryos transfered. Does the figure indicate twin pregnancy or single ? Pls help
> 
> Ashi


Hello Ashi,

It really is impossible to be sure just from looking at hcg levels, particularly as many labs do the test slightly differently so have a different scale. It is often more to do with the way the level increases over a few days rather than the actual numbers.

But at six weeks you must be due for your scan soon so i guess you will know for definite then!

Best wishes


----------



## Ashi

Many thanks for your reply. MY doctor has booked me for a 9 wk scan on the 9th of June. I will find out then. 

Ashi


----------

